# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Desembalses del bajo Ebro

## perdiguera

Estos últimos días hemos asistido a una campaña de desembalses en los dos principales embalses de la cuenca baja del Ebro motivados por la crecida que ha sufrido en zonas altas de su curso y con la intención de dejar hueco a la crecida cuando llegue a ellos.
Así vemos que Mequinenza ha perdido 117 Hm3 y Ribarroja 9, es decir 126 Hm3 han ido a regenerar el Delta, a mejorar la limpieza de cauces, a matar mejillón cebra etc...
Nuestro compañero y amigo  sergi1907 nos ha mostrado en sendos mensajes, cada uno en su hilo, los vertidos que se estaban produciendo en ambos embalses mientras que el de Flix, de poca capacidad y del que también nos ofreció el correspondiente mensaje, ha mantenido su nivel más o menos. 
En todos ellos creo recordar que se vertía por compuertas y por turbinas. 
Ahora viene mi opinión personal sobre el tema ¿no hubiese sido mejor abrir también desagües de fondo? Se hubiese limpiado de fangos, cosa excelente para el Delta y para matar el mejillón cebra, bastante de los dos embalses.
Esos sedimentos son fundamentales para evitar la regresión que padece el Delta, precisamente por la labor laminadora de las crecidas que hacen los embalses.
Es mi humilde opinión, sujeta a cualquier opinión contraria, faltaría más.

----------


## Luján

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Los sedimento ya no llegan al Delta, pero no solo por la acción de Mequinenza y Ribarroja, sino también de los embalses del curso medio y del alto. Y casi que le daría más importancia a estos últimos que a los primeros, por la razón de que, en régimen normal, el cauce medio-bajo del Ebro es bastante lento, con lo que el transporte de sedimentos es bajo. Si ya se retienen los sedimentos en la cuenca medio-alta, es difícil que los pocos que lleguen al curso medio-bajo se muevan en dicho régimen.

Los sedimentos incorporados al río en el cauce medio-bajo y los pocos que llegan de los embalses superiores solo se moverían en caso de grandes avenidas, como la que está sucediendo. Por eso estoy de acuerdo contigo en que habría que abrir fondo y dejarlos correr. Pero esto tiene varios inconvenientes que, para los políticos (siempre ellos) y para los técnicos son quizás más importantes y más actuales que el Delta y su regresión. Estos problemas son, por un lado, los propios sedimentos, que tienen la curiosa manía de atascar tomas, generar tapones, etc. y por otro las condiciones anóxicas de dichos sedimentos, que pueden dar al río unas condiciones algo más dañinas para la fauna y flora que la propia crecida.

La única, e imposible, solución para que el Delta se mantenga, o crezca, es que desaparecieran en su totalidad los embalse de la cuenca del Ebro. Esto, como acabo de decir es imposible. Para ralentizar la degradación de este espacio natural, los desagües de fondo de estos embalse se tendrían que abrir no solo en las crecidas, sino de forma frecuente en periodos normales.

----------


## perdiguera

Es cierto que en los cauces altos es cuando más erosión se produce y en las partes bajas es cuando se deposita lo erosionado.
Es cierto que la limpieza de fondos le gusta a muy pocos por los efectos que indicas, pero creo que si no se hace se incurre en dos problemas: uno en el propio embalse, con pérdida de capacidad y el otro  aguas abajo con pérdida de sedimentos que son buenísimos para la agricultura y la estabilización de playas y deltas.
Egipto fué lo que fué por las crecidas de Nilo, no hace falta recordar más.
Pero aunque pocos, comparados con los embalses de cabecera, tanto Mequinenza como Ribarroja deben tener lodos en cantidad suficiente como para mejorar el nivel de regresión del Delta. Y habría que hacer que se abriesen los fondos con más frecuencia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La única, e imposible, solución para que el Delta se mantenga, o crezca, es que desaparecieran en su totalidad los embalse de la cuenca del Ebro. Esto, como acabo de decir es imposible. Para ralentizar la degradación de este espacio natural, los desagües de fondo de estos embalse se tendrían que abrir no solo en las crecidas, sino de forma frecuente en periodos normales.


En las normas de conservación y mantenimiento de cualquier presa vienen incluidas en ellas abrir los desagües con periodicidad X precisamente para eso, para eliminar sedimentos y evitar que los desagües acumulen mi**da, hablando en plata. Todas las presas tienen en sus respectivas normas de explotación abrir los desagües cada X tiempo.

Si no abren los desagües cada x tiempo, luego pasa lo que pasa, que cuando los abren, el primer viaje en vez de agua lo único que sale es petróleo.

En el caso de las presas de la cuenca del Guadiana, conozco cada cuánto tiempo deben de abrir los desagües, aunque no sé si dicha info puede ser publicada o no ya que se trata de normas de explotación de cada presa, así que mejor me estoy quieto, pero abrirse se abren cada x tiempo, puedo dar fe de ello.

En el caso del Ebro, supongo que la periodicidad será más frecuente por dicho problema, o debería de serlo. Más aún con el problema del mejillón.

----------


## Luján

Sí, pero esa periodicidad puede ser dos veces al año, durante un par de horas. Con eso no se hace nada más que saber que funcionan.

Si fuese algo así como cada mes durante 24 horas sería otra cosa, pero aún así sigue siendo poco.

En cuanto a Egipto y sus crecidas, está claro que el corredor fértil del Nilo existe gracias a los sedimentos depositados por este en sus veras y en su delta. Y ahora tienen el mismo problema con Assuán.

El Mekong, el Mississippi, el Yangtsé y otros ríos están la misma situación.

----------

